# Can I be pregnant? Peach pink discharge



## Wishing123 (Dec 9, 2011)

I had my period on Oct 25th and last 31-32 days have been pretty regular this year but in the past have only been between 28-35days so never this late at 15 days.

Oct 25th - Last actual period

Nov 5th - had sex no condom

Nov 7th-11th - had medium clear VM

Nov 11th - Ovulation should have occured no signs

Nov 11th - had sex no comdom

Nov 17th - clear VM and one red dot (both only once during day)

Nov 25th - period due but did not come

Nov 26th - had sex no comdom

Nov 27th-Dec 2nd - lots of clear VM

Nov 28th - lots of clear VM and a red dot (red dot once during the day)

Dec 6th - Home pregnancy and blood test - both Negative

Nov 17th-Dec 7th - Stomach pain/cramps I ussally only cramp the week leading up to my period but some of the pain was not cramping but other type on the lower left abdomen. I have been having tingling/burning nipples/feeling sick on a few days/other people commented saying I was glowing..

I am afraid to do any more home pregnancy test because it keeps dissapointing me and making me wonder if there is something else seriously wrong. Last test Dec 6th.

It is now Dec 9th and I am really worried why I am 15 DLP & possible 11 DPO and negative.

Anyone go through this before please let me know....


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

It's very possible that your body tried to ovulate multiple times in your cycle and did not. That would explain the multiple patches of fertile mucous you have seen. Going off of your last patch, I would say try testing again around 12/16. That would be about 14 days after the end of the last patch of fertile-seeming mucous.

If you get to the end of December without a period, I'd make a gyn appointment. The lack of a period and lower abdominal discomfort could mean something like an ovarian cyst.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Wishing123 (Dec 9, 2011)

It is now Dec 16th and 4 hours ago have started having cramps sorry some TMI will be written next.. but wiped a few times and there was peach pink discharge and now they seem to have stopped over a hour. I have not taken another pregnancy test since the 6th as I wanted to wait until tomorrow to take one. (Did not even go buy one because then I would have the urge to test every day even if it was too soon). Has anyone ever had peach pink discharge and still be pregnant or can this just be the start of my period as I have never had this peach colored discharge before.... Should I still test for pregancy? ..... I am afraid of testing and getting a BFN. .....


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Spotting in the early first trimester is common, but so is spotting just before your period. If your period doesn't start in the next day or 2, you might consider taking another test. If you had clear mucus through December 2, then you probably ovulated on or very close to December 2. The last day of more fertile type mucus is called Peak day, and studies have shown that almost every woman ovulates within 3 days of peak day. If the last time you had sex was November 26, that would be approximately 6 days before ovulation, but it could have been slightly more or less time. It is not common for sperm to live 6 days, but it is certainly possible, especially if you had a lot of fertile type mucus from the time you DTD until you ovulated since fertile mucus feeds and protects sperm. On December 6, if you were only 4 DPO, a pregnancy test would have shown negative regardless since they don't tend to be positive until at least implantation (7-10ish DPO), and many tests take much longer than that to show positive. By now, if I am guessing your ovulation date correctly, you would be about 16 DPO, so most tests would show positive for most women.


----------

